# Pillows and Fall Table Runner pictures



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the "Home Decor" items I have been working on.

My fall table runner. It is from a quilt pattern I saw in AP&Q magazine in the fall of 2009. Their's was a 9" block but I increased it to 12".










New pillows for my living room.










This one is the one I posted about earlier. I used a decorative stitch for the quilting and used two bobbins worth of thread!! I used a varigated King Tut thread, I believe.










I didn't think the pillow forms I had filled out the red pillows adequately so I made my own. I didn't notice the one on the left appears to have a tumor! I will fix that. The two read ones are embroidered with an antique daisy quilt pattern from http://www.emblibrary.com. The first time I sewed them out I didn't think they showed up enough. So, I offset the design by 1 mm in each direction and did it again. That made it pop more and I was happier. Still pretty subtle.

The rail fence pillow is also stitch in the ditch with a decorative stitch. Two of them, actually. On the rails I used the same varigated thread and vine looking stitch. On the outside I used a red embroidery thread and a denser decorative stitch. 

I am sorry the pics aren't better. I am working on that!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very lovely stuff! I really like the decorative stitching for the quilting - I know it takes time compared to "regular" quilting too, but it sure looks nice. That shade of red in those last 3 pillows is gorgeous. Nice job all around!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Just perfect! I love the colors and patterns you used. 
You did a beautiful job and really showcase the stitching.

They would look great in my home. Makes me want to get sewing.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful job! I especailly love the blue & green pillow, and all the decorative quilting on that one.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love ALL of THEM........:thumb:
bopeep


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These are all wonderful! I love to see decorative stitching on a project!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Lovely!! Those red ones are the ones I would steal in a heartbeat! lolol


----------

